# Who has opened the hood vents?



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

What are the pros and cons of this?

It looks like the rubber stopper just pulls out from the engine side. (I havent tried it yet). Would this be worth doing? I would be worried about when it rains, getting water in the engine, or when driving in the rain and getting a wave hitting you from the other side of the road. To bad they didnt make a manual open/close on it like the old RAM AIR hoods (at least I think they had manual open/close).

Could you just put the stopper back in ?


----------



## yamaouch08 (Jun 23, 2006)

I took mine out and they pop right back in so I carry mine in the trunk incase it rains I can put them back in. I think it keeps the engine bay a little cooler with the extra air that comes in. Any extra air will help keep it cooler


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i had mine out for a year now. rain is no problem. washing car w/o plugs no problem. if you are driving in rain, the rain will evap before it can get to any inportant area of the engine bay. keep in mine its about 150+ in there and water boils at 212. (i think)


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Think you get any more power with them open?


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

ridgegoat said:


> Think you get any more power with them open?


Doubt it, unless you mean through heat soak. FWIW, there's a rubber seal towards the back of the motor by the strut brace. Pull that one off as it allows air to pass through the rear of the hood, shedding additional heat.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

no but it sure does cool the engine bay about 10-20 degrees


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

I just pulled mine out. They do come out very easy.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Not to beat this one to death, but I finally looked at the plugs I pulled out of the scoops, they have air passages already built into them. So the scoop was functional before I pulled the rubber inserts out. Now I have to ask, am I getting any added benefits by pulling them out or should I just put them back?

Did the 05's have air passages built into them?

What do you guys think?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Keep them out unless it rains or you wash your car. More air flow through your engine bay is a good thing.

Oh, and 05 and 06 hoods are the same.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

all ways out man. its soooo cool for the engine bay


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

OUT is the way to go.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

If you wish a little more air flow with the plugs in. Take the out, cut off the rectangular bumps and put them back. Then you have more air flow into your engine compartment while maintaining a little more rain protection.arty:


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Could that void the warranty?


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

Haven't you guys every powerwashed your engine? it doesnt hurt your car at all. Leave it open, heck drive w/o a hood, that should drop the temp in there a few degrees.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

It was my first mod - engine gets a little more dusty... but thats about it.


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

*My thoughts*



UdnUdnGTO said:


> If you wish a little more air flow with the plugs in. Take the out, cut off the rectangular bumps and put them back. Then you have more air flow into your engine compartment while maintaining a little more rain protection.arty:


I like this idea... at least block off the hood opening behind and channel the air directly into the engine bay. -> Have you ever looked at the hood formation around these plugs?? The hood (underneath) has an opening directly behind the scoop opening where the water/air would get caught in more than doing any good for the engine. The plugs are there for a reason. Really, this is simply a personal preference. One I don't prefer shoving water into my hood, risking possible future rust development in areas that have not been painted. I agree with the goal of keeping the engine bay cooler, why not. Just my thoughts, no offense to anyone involved.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*aaah...*

I'm pulling mine out tomorrow. I didn't think much air was getting in anyways with that faom filter thats on thier. Open scoop for me!!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Used to think the hood scoops on the 05 and 06 cars were worthless -- but something happened to make me change my tune.

Installed the SAP grilles in my 04. Had a problem with one -- and had to run a couple of days with one SAP grille in -- and nothing in the other.  

Once parked in the garage -- I had to walk around to the front of the car. There was a HUGE amount of heat coming out of the open grille hole. It was pouring out -- and nothing was coming out of the other side. Never felt heat coming out of the front of the car with either the stock grilles or the now completed SAP installation.

Bottom line? Yank those puppies out, stick them in the trunk, there's room in the spare tire well -- then break out the hot dogs, marshmallows and sticks after a long drive -- because you can roast them over the openings. Can't believe how much heat builds up under the hoods of these cars -- but when there's no venting in back of the hood...


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Can't believe how much heat builds up under the hoods of these cars -- but when there's no venting in back of the hood...


That's why I also pulled the weatherstrip off the cowl to let the heat out the back side while driving. No "technical" data, but it went from roasting hot dogs to not quite hot enough to roast hot dogs lol. Made a noticeable difference- before when you would open the hood, you would feel a rush of heat come out. Now, it doesn't do that- dropped the temps quite a bit I would have to say.
Joe


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> That's why I also pulled the weatherstrip off the cowl to let the heat out the back side while driving.


Great idea. I will definitely look into that this weekend. What's amazing is that when the car was new -- the fill was with dino oil. I changed it over to Mobil 1 -- and the temp gauge dropped from dead center to 3/8. Can't imagine what the heat would be like when running dino...


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, I have always done this with cars I plan on toying around with. Makes a world of difference with the underhood temps. Only "issue" I have ever had is on older cars that may have "smells" to them- oil leaks, antifreeze, blowby, etc.- you will smell it if you have the vent on. It's not an issue with the goat though.
Joe


----------

